# la linea/santa margarita buses



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

good morning,
just a quick question, has anyone in the santa margarita/la linea area been able to work out if the changes to the buses is permanent or just a temporary measure ?

ive been told 3 different stories from three different drivers, these include - 

its a protest to get more money from the town hall, and will only last 15 days
its just for summer
its permanent

obviously the changes effect anyone traveling into la linea, who works there, or in gibraltar.


----------

